# Не запускаются иксы

## BSergey

Доброго времени суток уважаемые джентушники  :Smile: 

Устанавливаю с нуля Gentoo на моноблок lenovo ideacentre b320.

При запуске иксов что с xorg.conf и без него сваливается с ошибкой.

make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

dmesg | grep radeon

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [   11.452053] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.
> 
> [   11.452772] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)
> ...

 

Xorg.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    33.497] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.19.2
> ...

 

Прочитал много форумов где встречается (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

Предлагаемые решения не помогли( 

Буду благодарен за любой совет!)

----------

## Maxim Linuxov

Добавлен ли ваш пользователь в группу video?

----------

## alextomsk

проверьте настройку по этой статье

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Guide/ru

----------

